# Leaf taco-ing help please



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

This is one of four of my LA Confidential. The other 3 don't have it so I am thinking it isn't a heat issue? Does anyone know why this is doing this? It seems to be getting worse.. I am perplexed and don't know what to do. The plant is in the front on the right.

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2015)

heat or Magnesium.........


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

Why would it just affect one? And how should I administer magnesium? A little Epson salts? Or I have some cal mag too.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2015)

I can't see how a little magnesium would hurt it any......... unless Epsom messes with your Organic stuff.......... put a fan on it for a couple of days during the day...... we're going to learn something here.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

They are outside G13... a fan, really?  I have never had this before so don't know how to treat..


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2015)

I had a plant doing that just a couple months ago........... it showed up while growing in coco......... I added Magnesium and a little air movement......... have not seen it show up again......... I had 6 strains in same conditions and the problem show up in only one strain........ LA confidential is one of the strains but not the strain I had same issues as you........ 8 miles high is the strain I had issues with........ I'm certain it is heat or magnesium or both.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 30, 2015)

Are they three plants, same cloned mom? Or three different seeds? If different seeds I'm saying heat. That that one is just more sensitive I guess. How green and healthy they are doesn't look like a mag def to me. You've been in triple digits. It only makes sense ya know. When I was steady in the nineties for a few days I had three do that. Once it cooled down they cleared up.


----------



## giggy (Jul 30, 2015)

i have had this happen with indoor and outdoor plants but never figured it out. i'll keep watching and maybe learn something. i hope it gets better.


----------



## umbra (Jul 30, 2015)

mine are doing it as well and I thought it was the heat. Right after I water them, I see the leaves unroll a bit. 105 yesterday and 103 today.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 30, 2015)

whats the humidity like where you are at, look at the stomas stand up, canoes


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

We had triple digits for 3 weeks,now for the last two weeks in has been in the 90s, now today it is going back to the triple digits.  

Do you think it can kill the plant?  Should I go water with ice cubes and see if it makes a difference?

Yes Ston~ these LA's are from seed. 

Thanks Umbra, that makes me feel better that yours are doing it as well. 

Thanks Giggy, we can learn together.

Lyfespan humidity is 24 % right this minute and 97 degrees.
Thanks all of you.


----------



## umbra (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a couple of plants that are half in the sun and half in the shade. The leaves in the sun are tacoing and the ones in the shade are not. These are on the same plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok, good to know, i am going to go shade that plant somehow, it does get the hottest part of the days sun.  Thanks again.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

Ah ha!!! Just went out to shade that girl and saw that she had been hit hard by the sprinkler and she was drooped way down. None of the others were. We are having water restrictions here and can only water on Thur PM and one other day in the am.  SO.... she has been getting hit hard with a sprinkler and then toasted by the HOT sun once a week.  I don't ever want to water anything in the afternoon, and maybe i will cheat so it has a chance to dry by only watering in the early early morning.  
I think we have an answer... Hope i didn't waste anyones time.

This is my guess.


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 30, 2015)

Late to this party, but agree with the heat as the cause. Have had this show before on certain plants. After it straightened out, did not hurt anything. Could not come up with any definitive answer. Was leaning toward heat, but not whole plant affected. Think the think tank got it right.


----------



## bozzo420 (Jul 31, 2015)

I had a few do this from the heat. I gave them extra water. My girls have been real thirsty. and the clones are drinking more than the seed plants. Shallow roots I think. The whole garden has been real thirsty. Tomato's will wilt if not watered most every day.  and one clone of fruity punch needs water twice a day.  I'm in sand around here . It dries out quick. Strange summer.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 31, 2015)

silica for those girls to help with the heat, and i did just fine in full sun for weeks in the triple digits. some days i have to water in the later part of the evening hours before the sun went down, but that's no restrictions.


that was the next question did she get wet and then hit with direct sun


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes lyfespan I think the water and the sun burned her. I am going to go put  a piece of plywood up in front of her to keep the sun and the overhead water off of her for this next few days of expected 104* We can only water our yard 2x a week, but I think with that water and then the sun.
I have watered twice a day most of the summer.

I used silica in all my plantings..Thank you lyfespan

Boozo, my tomatoes are like yours drinking a ton but not producing in this heat.

Thanks you guys, i sure didn't want things to go south at this point.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/...iK_49LBxxHf6oq0q4FvC4FmlOF5vloThiqhoCcy7w_wcB 

Link to some shade cloth.


----------

